# Win7 or Win8 For New Build Or Both???



## Techtopus (Mar 29, 2012)

I am making a new build, and when I first started hearing about Win8 my thoughts were "eww" and "tablet OS" now that I have been playing around with the PC's at my store with the preview OS It is growing on me and was impressed with the benchmarks really the only thing holding me back is the "start" menu being integrated with the metro menu.

My new build will have 2 hard drives, I originally intended to have a Win7 OS on once drive and a MAC OS on the other drive. But I am reconsidering the mac os for the windows 8 since I kind of like Win8 and think after upgrades it will be great but I want to have windows 7 till then. The only reason I wanted mac is for my music editing for my DJ controllers and other audio peripherals I like the MAC interface more for that but for gaming windows all the way.

What are your suggestions? Mods feel free to move this if this is not in the appropriate section.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

It is going to end up being a personal preference in the long run.

The new Start Screen is a bit of a pain to get used to, and IMHO it is clumsy... But Windows 8 is a little bit quicker than 7 on modern hardware (personal observation), but not enough to make a huge difference.

My favorite feature of Windows 8, so far, is the ability to (natively) mount .iso files... No longer do I have to burn an .iso to DVD-RW, just to install the program... I just mount it, and run it like a regular CD rom...

The biggest peeve I have so far, besides the lack of the Start Menu interface, is the lack of Wireless Network options... In Windows 7, I can set WiFi network priorities but, for some reason, they did away with it in Windows 8... It has been making some things difficult for me since I run multiple access points in my home...

Other than that Windows 8 has been running fine for me. To force myself to use it and learn it, I eschewed Windows 7 entirely... 

From a gaming standpoint, I am running Steam. I have been playing Rome: Total War without any issues, and Fallout 3 (from DVD) without too much problem (same issues as in Win 7 / 3+cores). So far so good.

I do, although, recommend an alternative browser, at least at first... The IE10 APP doesn't support a whole lot of current content and I have had issues with the Desktop IE as well... I have been using Chrome for Flash and Java pages...


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

you can still pin regularly used programs to the taskbar or create desktop shortcuts. Looks like there will be third party start menus available if you really want one. 

Personally when the win8 preview I am currently running expires, I will be going back to win7. this will be the first time I will not upgrade my computers to the latest windows version on any computers I own. 

I will say this, Other than hiding everything, make some things awkward and/or inconvenient to use, and other stupid changes, I have had absolutely no problems with win8.


----------



## Techtopus (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks for the replies gents, you folks are very "Intel-igent" (see what i did there?) anyway more feedback would be great, Im starting to except the change in the OS and how its evolving so i think im gonna pick up another hard drive and pre-purchase windows 8. Plus since im in the computer sales at best buy it would hurt to know the OS before this holiday season.

Only thing that bothers me is how everything has to be touch screen all computing companies are trying to invest into touch display businesses, Intel being one of them. Dont get me wrong but if there were some touch features on a desktop such as launching applications and navigating in the metro menu I wouldn't mind that but I hope thats as far as it goes with desktop touch monitors.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

I don't use any touch-features on Windows 8.

The pre-release builds slowly got better with mouse/keyboard support and RTM is useable. The start screen is the most touch-centric part of the 8 OS. Most programs still launch from the desktop (except ones designed specifically for 8 and the start screen).

I think that Windows 8 will make a great HTPC OS... The start screen makes it easier to read from a distance... I just hope there is good support for control from remote controls and such.


----------



## Techtopus (Mar 29, 2012)

Good points my man, Im going to give the OS a shot just because i have to sell it I mind as well learn to love it but I must be honest I didn't follow any of the dev notes for this OS.


----------

